

New biography of Steve Jobs comes out March 2012 - carterac
http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/1451648537/

======
daimyoyo
Since Steve is intimately involved, I think this will be the approved
biography, but not the definitive. Steve has a way of spinning things to show
him in the best light. For example, I very much doubt that this book will
cover why he ignored Lisa for the better part of her life. I could be wrong,
but I think the reality distortion field will be at full blast for this book.

~~~
tjarratt
>>>>> "... I think the reality distortion field will be at full blast for this
book." <<<<<

That's precisely why I'd want to read it. There's something fascinating about
peeling away the layers of reality (and un-reality) in SJ's speeches,
mannerisms and writing.

------
dmix
It's about time, I've been waiting for a good bio on Steve for a long time.
The Amazon reviews for the other books about him have always been mixed.

~~~
akshat
Read "The Little Kingdom" by Michael Moritz. While it is not only about Steve,
it does talk about him quite a bit. It is a great read.

------
ansy
Any opinions on Walter Isaacson's other biographies and journalistic talents?
I enjoyed Steven Levy's In the Plex quite a bit. Although authorized, it was
very insightful and reasonably balanced without too much Google worship. If
iSteve is written anything like that it should be pretty enjoyable. Worth a
trip to the library at the very least.

------
s_m
But I've already read (and enjoyed) iCon and Accidental Empires. What's so
great about this one?

------
softbuilder
Having read many books in this genre over many years, I predict that readers
hoping to discover Steve Jobs' recipe for success will come away with little
more than "Be Steve Jobs".

